# Spiderman Cake



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Where can I get a spiderman cake for my little boys birthday????


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Park n Shop near Safa Park had some themed cakes last weekend at the bakery counter - can't remember if there was a Spiderman one though sorry....


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------

